# have you been missing me?



## Setwale_Charm

Can anybody help me the above phrase into conversational Dutch? Veel dank.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Setwale_Charm said:


> Can anybody help me the above phrase into conversational Dutch? Veel dank.


 
I'd say:
Heb je me gemist?

If you want to stress one of the pronouns (or both), you can use the more emphatic forms 'jij' and 'mij'.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Bedankt, Frank.


----------



## ablativ

Doesn't "have you been missing me?" mean whether s.o. *was* missing me and *is still *missing me? 

I would ask "heb je me gemist?" when I have already returned from my trip. "...en mis je me nog steeds?" when I haven't returned yet. 

Not being a native Dutch speaker, I'd like your opinion.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

In my case that is a question asked upon return.


----------



## ablativ

I see, Setwale Charm, thanks for replying.


----------



## HKK

You're right, Ablativ. If you want to know if a person is still missing you, "Mis je mij"/"Mis je me?" is correct.


----------

